
Equifax used 'admin' as username and password for sensitive data: lawsuit - toomuchtodo
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/equifax-password-username-admin-lawsuit-201118316.html
======
farisjarrah
I love that the company that used a generic username and password is offering
us security monitoring as a service to make up for their lack of security.

------
hbcondo714
Yup, this was discovered back in 2017 as discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15233399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15233399)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I believe the shareholder class action mentioned is new though (filed Jan
2019).

------
landryraccoon
its ok guys they changed it to "equifax123" so everything is fine now.

~~~
drewmol
-u equifax123 -p admin

~~~
IGotThroughIt
-p pa55w0rd

------
0_gravitas
So, say you have _some_ amount of personal information leaked in a scenario
like this, if you could argue that having that information leaked would make
someone more able to commit identity/credit-card fraud against yourself, and
it happens, would the company -Equifax in this case- have any direct or
indirect liability that could be pursued in a legal capacity for your own
personal case?

------
hc91
You literally cannot make this shit up... wow! I am speechless !!!

------
misingnoglic
Damn how are they not being liquidated to pay for their own class action
lawsuit?

------
anticensor
See:

    
    
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20992608 ,
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20993059 ,
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20992378 .

------
Porthos9K
This corporation should be dissolved, its assets expropriated, and its
management consigned to a gulag.

~~~
rolltiide
I thought we weren’t having the CCP dictate western values

Kidding they dont use gulags, just firing squads

~~~
pjmorris
This corporation should be dissolved, its assets expropriated, and its
management consigned to finding jobs through the classifieds.

~~~
Porthos9K
Let them drive Ubers.

~~~
tyri_kai_psomi
They should learn to code.

Oops I'm banned from twitter.

~~~
Porthos9K
Getting banned from Twitter/Facebook/HN/Reddit/etc is grandmotherly kindness.

